Ask HN: Why there's no Who's hiring post for jan 2019? - aashu_dwivedi
======
mtmail
It will be posted any minute now. It was posted accidentally yesterday and
then taken down again
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18800645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18800645))

